# Lethargic dumpy tree frog



## Amanda0192 (Aug 7, 2009)

In addition to bb toads and darts I also have 2 whites tree frogs. For the past month or so he has stopped eating as well as calling. His transparent eye lid is always covering the actual eye and he is starting to lose a lot of weight. He always used to be very boisterous, but as of right now I can honestly say he is on the verge of death. Anyone have any ideas as to what I can do? Or is it probably too late .. Should I try taking him to the vet or is there Amy simple solution?


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

soak him for an hour in flavorless pedialyte that may help out
-scotty


----------



## Amanda0192 (Aug 7, 2009)

scottydo said:


> soak him for an hour in flavorless pedialyte that may help out
> -scotty


Thank you !!


----------



## crittermom (May 26, 2009)

I used to keep Whites (had my female for 12 or 13 years). I once adopted a male retired research frog that was not eating, had sores all over him and was skin and bones. He almost never opened his eyes. I placed him in a quarantine tank with a paper towel floor and a water bowl he could soak in, along with a hide (i used a disposable plastic cup). I upped his temps so that he could not get away from the heat (when he was in his larger tank, he was always cold to the touch, hanging out in the cool end). Can't remember what temp I had it at, but fairly warm. Change his paper towel, hide and bowl daily. Maybe spray the tank down once a day, but do not keep the humidity too high. I also soaked him twice a day in a VERY dilute warmed Melafix solution (like one drop to 2 or 3 cups). This comes in the fish section. For mine, this was all that was needed to get him eating again..it helped boost his immune system enough to fight off whatever was causing him harm. Oh yeah, I did a fecal too, which was negative, so I'd recommend one of those as well. Lastly, does your frog look bloated at all? My old female eventually died becuase she got impacted from spagnum moss (had surgery to remove it, but then got impacted again with crickets a year later), and she was lethargic, not eating, but looked HUGE and bloated. 

HOpe your froggy gets better. Good luck!


----------



## Amanda0192 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you so much. I am sorry to say that he passed  I read the replies, went to shower real quick, and was going to run out to get stuff for the solution, but when I got out he was gone. I was really upset, didn't go on db for a week. Thanks again for all of the help though. At least now I'll know what to do if theres ever a next time (hopefully not!)


----------

